# help with i.d.



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

my 14g biocube is a little over 6 weeks old now. while running the magnet over the glass recently, i see what look like tiny white *things* on the glass (inside, of course). they wiggle. they aren't even as big as the head of a pin so i don't see any detail. just tiny white *things*. any ideas?

also, i see something on some of my live rock that look like little cotton balls. 

ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 10

am i ready for fishies yet? i am getting SO anxious to put something in there that's a little more animated than astrea snails.

oh and, how long before i need to add some empty shells for my hermit crabs? they are tiny, maybe a little over 1/4". cute little buggers!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, looks like your ready for Fishies.
Lil white bugs are Amphipods and Copepods. Those are good things, and a good sign.
Lil white cotton balls, are a sponge of some sort, possible Pineapple Sponge.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

awesome, matt! thanks so much!! this is really exciting for me. my first saltwater tank all those many years ago was just base rock and fake corals. i've never done a tank with live rock so it's been a real hoot seeing all the little critters emerging. i haven't seen the little bristle worm for a couple of days so i'm guessing he's hiding in the rock work.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Check the tank when your lights go out, thats when you will see the majority of the Bristleworms.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I saw bristle worms quite frequently for the first few weeks and haven't seen any for quite some time. Will hermits ir CB shrimo get them? Or are they just that stealthy?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

They hide in everything. And you control the population by how much you feed the tank.


----------

